
Ask HN: What are the SecOps-related tasks that you wish to automate? - ecneladis
Hi!<p>We&#x27;re working on early version of SecOps automation software (think Zapier for security) and we&#x27;re looking for good use cases that many people struggle with and hopefully we can help with.<p>Also, feel free to ping me at michal@patternsdynamics.com! I&#x27;ll be happy to have some casual chat with you about your work.<p>Thanks!
mm
======
bonfire
You mean a SOAR system? like Demisto, Swimlane etc?

